# Expat to Australia



## vipulkr12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am a ECE engineer from BIT Mesra.
I have a total experience of 2.5 years. 
Can some one help me out for 457 visa. My company has a opening in Aus and they want to send me for this position.


----------



## Harman90 (Nov 13, 2016)

vipulkr12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a ECE engineer from BIT Mesra.
> I have a total experience of 2.5 years.
> Can some one help me out for 457 visa. My company has a opening in Aus and they want to send me for this position.


 go to Australian forum u will get all the information


----------



## Nishagupta (Feb 6, 2017)

*Travel agent*

Bro you have to consult with a travel agents. May be they will help you


----------

